# Lots of problems



## Claire (Feb 17, 2006)

The last time I tried to write a response to a question, I found myself on a totally different food site (?).  I now have a number I certainly never made up.  I used to enjoy this site enourmously, but it's getting to be more and more difficult to use.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm sorry you're having a hard time Claire... I've not heard of anyone else having this problem.


----------



## Alix (Feb 17, 2006)

Claire said:
			
		

> The last time I tried to write a response to a question, I found myself on a totally different food site (?). I now have a number I certainly never made up. I used to enjoy this site enourmously, but it's getting to be more and more difficult to use.


 
WOW, that is really odd Claire. Is it possible that you may have accidentally clicked on one of the ads? I know that has happened to me before.


----------

